# Difference between 481SL and 555



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi All,

Aside from the obvious differences in geometry what are the materials and construction differences between the 555 and the 481SL? Which would be more appropriate for a heavier rider (220ish)?

Thanks!!


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

The 555 has a mono seat stay the 481SL has the older dual. Both are high modulus constuction. I think the 555 would win the stoutness war.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

hairscrambled said:


> The 555 has a mono seat stay the 481SL has the older dual. Both are high modulus constuction. I think the 555 would win the stoutness war.




Please define stoutness role. I am on the verge of either buying a look 555 or a Madone 5.2 and would love to anything about a the look 555 in regards of stiffness.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a 461 which is similar to a 555 but with a lower level of carbon. The bike is very strong and reassuring on descents. It handles very well and accelerates pretty well. I understand that the 555 has all the traits of the 461 but its stiffer and accelerates better. Look seems to have a thing for strong and durable bikes.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

here is a chart from Look comparing all the 2005 models in terms of stiffness, it is easy to see that the 555 is much stiffer than a 481, but less compliant for those stage races and extra long tours

RIGIDITE COMPARATIF LOOK RELATIVE RIGIDITY

Higher number Equals Stiffer. Un chiffre plus large indique plus de rigidite

Model	Rear Triangle BB Steering


KG451 58 157 94

KG461 60 192 118

555 60 192 118

KX Light 61 170 97

KG386 58 160 104

KG481 61 172 100

KG486 70 182 100

585 65 165 95

KG496 Athens	160 220 125


----------



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

sirbikealot:

Thank you very much for posting that data.

If I'm reading this correctly then it looks like the 481 is a great "all day" machine whereas the 555 is a better short road race machine. I'm looking for an all day bike so I'm leaning toward the 481, but is that wise given my size? Will it end up being a noodle?

Would a heavier rider (riding a larger frame) find that the extra stiffness of the 555 has little impact on ride quality? I've got a steel Serotta now and find that I can sit on it comfortably for hours, but the BB and front end are way flexy when I really stand on it.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I just put in my first Century on my 555 and didn't/don't feel any ill effects from it.
Nice, Stiff bike. Just not too stiff. Much better all-around ride compared to my past 5900 and 5200 Treks. Not as lively a feel as my Steel LeMond but pretty darn close and impressive for a Carbon bike as far as I'm concerned. On every level of performance it's better than anything I've rode before, lighter too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hey Amp,

I spent a year and half riding a 481 SL. I switched to a 585 and I've been on it for 8 months. Fyi, I'm 145 lbs. I test rode a 555 too and it rides just like a 585, only slightly stiffer and heavier.

The 481 SL is a comfy couch. It is the smoothest frame I've ever ridden. The up and down and fore/aft flex is designed into the frame so it smooths out the road. If you grab the front brake and push forward on the bike while sitting on it, you can see the 481 frame bend forward. Laterally, it's designed not to flex at all. Handling is great.

The 585/555 is a stiffer ride. There is no up/down flex and the bottom bracket is very beefy. The 585 accelerates better from a stop. It closes gaps better on a group ride. It climbs better. It is more responsive. Handling is laser precise. The ride is stiffer.

A great example of differences in the frames is Credit Agricole uses 585s and 555s for the race team. But for the cobbles of Paris Roubaix, they switched the team to 481 SLs.

For your weight, get the 555. It'll handle you better. The ride is not uncomfortable like some aluminum bikes. It's firm, fast and responsive.

francois


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

555 is the bike for you hands down, you will find it very compliant at your weight especially with the HSC 5 fork, you are at the very top end of the 481 in terms of weight and the BB won't give you the stiffness i think you are looking for

i am 185 and a masher, my 381i was unbeleivably comfortable but the BB was a bit soft for my style, my new 555 answered all my prayers

it could be easily said that the 481sl is THE most comfortable ride out there, so the 555 is still going to be very very comfortable in comparison to any other bike


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

DMFT said:


> I just put in my first Century on my 555 and didn't/don't feel any ill effects from it.
> Nice, Stiff bike. Just not too stiff. Much better all-around ride compared to my past 5900 and 5200 Treks. Not as lively a feel as my Steel LeMond but pretty darn close and impressive for a Carbon bike as far as I'm concerned. On every level of performance it's better than anything I've rode before, lighter too.


 Hey DMFT, Why exactly is is the 555 a much better ride than the 5500-5200. I have an 02 postal 5200 that I would like to sell during the TDF( gotta get the Lance effect while I still can) and am thinking of picking up a 555 from Colorado Cyclist. I really like the ride of my 5200 and it seams stiff enough compared to my Waterford 2200. I am 5'5 180, you could say I am built like the proverbial brick sh*thouse. I do about 4000 mile a year and the 555 would be my main bike.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Not alot to add.......*

Hey Rob - 
Francois put it PERFECTLY and bikealot put the "Icing on the cake" in their posts.

The 555 handles like it's on RAILS, put it where YOU want it on a descent and it stay's there, *or*s goes where you want it to. - VERY confidence inspiring.
I've heard people say the Treks feel "dead" for years and now after owning a different CF bike I know what they've meant. Don't get me wrong, the Treks are nice bikes. They have never done me wrong or let me down. The Look just does everything better : Fit, Finish, Weight and most importantly, Ride. Enjoy!


----------



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

sirbikealot said:


> 555 is the bike for you hands down, you will find it very compliant at your weight especially with the HSC 5 fork, you are at the very top end of the 481 in terms of weight and the BB won't give you the stiffness i think you are looking for


Thank you all very much, you've been very helpful.

Now to throw another wrinkle in here... How would the 555 compare to a Calfee Tetra?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

AMP said:


> Thank you all very much, you've been very helpful.
> 
> Now to throw another wrinkle in here... How would the 555 compare to a Calfee Tetra?


I think you'd just save a bunch of $$$ with the Look.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

All, Thanks for all the replies. It looks like I have a blue/white 555 to order. Just happen that CC has it in stock and ready to build..


----------



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

DMFT said:


> I think you'd just save a bunch of $$$ with the Look.


 I already have the Calfee... it just has a more aggressive geometry and isn't as comfy for long rides.


----------

